# Advice for working around a bad town layout?



## mallywa (Sep 8, 2013)

I started my game in June and pretty much picked the worst town layout possible, not really knowing what to look for (I thought that having my town hall smack dab in the middle was really cool, and nowadays it honestly doesn't matter, ha ha). I love pretty much all of my villagers, have upgraded my house all the way, got all the emotions from Shrunk, got the 2nd floor to the museum, the Roost, Shampoodle, Club LOL, and T.I.Y, which makes me really really hesitant to restart. However, I'm not exactly sure how to work around this bad layout, which leaves me scrambling for PWP space (I have about 20 already, mostly small, just so everyone knows), has me walking long distances to Re-Tail from my house and the beach, etc. I've laid paths but sometimes I think that it makes it look even more crowded. I've gotten a perfect town already, so I guess I could cut down even more trees to make room (I've cut down a lot already), but I'm a little hesitant with that, too. ): 

For those curious, here is a picture of my layout. My house is the orange one, my boyfriend's is blue. Recently, Mott has moved out. His house was directly to the left of town hall, so that leaves me a bit more space, I guess, but I would like to get a tenth villager in the future.


​
Anyone have any ideas? Do you have a bad town layout, and if so, what do you feel helps to improve it?


----------



## radical6 (Sep 9, 2013)

i actually dont think your map is bad (its pretty nice actually - though i can see the villagers houses being a problem for where they are)

though i would maybe make 3 paths connecting from the bridge right in front of the town hall and work from there maybe? and yeah your re-tail all the way up there might be a bit of a problem ah


----------



## in-a-pickle (Sep 9, 2013)

I actually like your layout a lot, but I can see how the river might get in the way. I, too, have a troublesome layout with an even more winding river than yours XD I like tsudere's 3-path idea, it would look really nice. I think using that space in the middle would look really cool.


----------



## kuri (Sep 9, 2013)

That pond by your city hall looks bothersome to me... not much else though. Do you have a dream address? I could always take a walk through and help you with your urban planning.


----------



## mallywa (Sep 9, 2013)

That would be super nice of you! c: I do have a dream address and I think I updated it recently, although I'm not sure if it's before or after I started redoing my paths (still searching for a new one that I like, btw), so that part of things might look pretty awful, ha ha. Glad to hear that others don't think my layout is so bad, though!

Dream Address: 5900-2754-2044

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, a note: I have a LOT of flowers (many, many lining my paths, as well as a few big random patches and patches meant to try and obtain pink roses). I've been thinking that maybe that's the cause of my town seeming so cluttered? Idk!


----------



## whereiskellie (Sep 9, 2013)

I actually think you have a lovely town layout. I'll try to visit your dream town to see if i can give you any constructive criticism.


----------



## MistyWater (Sep 9, 2013)

Your town layout looks a lot easier to work with than mine actually. Kind of wish I'd reset just a few more times to get that type of layout for myself, but I was eager to start the game after being out of town followed by a late night work meeting on release day...
Map is in signature for comparison.


----------



## mallywa (Sep 9, 2013)

whereiskellie: That would be awesome, but try not to judge too harshly please? :c I haven't really shaped my town in a way that I thought lots of other people would see, so idk it'll probably be far from the best!

MistyWater: See, although Re-Tail is pretty far, I really like that you seem to have these big open spaces and that most of your villagers live close to each other! If you added one more bridge I feel like traversing your town would be pretty easy and it seems like you'd have plenty of space for PWPs.


----------



## whereiskellie (Sep 9, 2013)

MistyWater said:


> Your town layout looks a lot easier to work with than mine actually. Kind of wish I'd reset just a few more times to get that type of layout for myself, but I was eager to start the game after being out of town followed by a late night work meeting on release day...
> Map is in signature for comparison.



I actually really like your layout. I think its super cute <3. I really like how almost all of the villagers live in the same area. Did you do that on purpose?

this is mine:


I didn't restart or anything to get my dream layout but i'm overall satisfied. I do however hate the beaches and waterfall/lake layout


----------



## MistyWater (Sep 9, 2013)

Somehow I'd prefer my villagers take up the rest of the town for their houses. It's quite crowded in that part of town. The only things I managed to put there in the way of PWPs are park themed items in that small corner. They all just randomly moved there. I didn't do a thing. Didn't even know of the rest trick then either.
With them being around the other parts of town I probably could have figured out where else to put more PWPs somehow using their houses as guidelines. Not sure, though...
I was enjoying the island all on my own before they all showed up anyway.
Looked like this (excuse the quality): 
I've gotten used to them all living there now and don't really want them to move. It's also the only area with the most flowers in it.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Sep 9, 2013)

My suggestion is to cut down every single tree in your town (make sure to hoard some fruits first so you don't lose them) and then re-plant trees in places that you want them. I did that for my town and suddenly I feel like I have a ton more space. Just having things planned out the way you want it helps so much.


----------



## Isabelle for president! (Sep 9, 2013)

I think your town layout is almost perfect to make something like palace gardens, you can make some axis with fountains, flower beds and statues. I know AC:NL is pretty limited when it comes to designs and villager houses or shape of the river can be a problem here. I think 99,9% AC players face the same problem Google some palace gardens like Peterhof. It may give you some ideas! When you can't do something, well there is always a improvisation!


----------



## Saphy (Sep 9, 2013)

I don't really have any advice, but I think your layout is actually pretty nice. Mine's kinda similar, except the river is upside down, if that makes sense. I really like my layout (except for the three ponds), but I do understand the whole "lack of space" frustration, I'm thinking about getting a second town so I can try out a different one.


----------



## Zero7STARZ (Sep 9, 2013)

I don't believe in bad maps. I hated mine for months after joining here but I love it now. 
My advice? Make a path; I did one east to west and one north to south. I found that some structure helped me find places where I wanted to build things. Oh a park here, garden there, PWP there, ect. Then you can build more around them, and the more you work on your town the more you'll come to like it because it's yours.


----------



## Aurora (Sep 9, 2013)

Your map is quite nice because the town hall is perfectly centered. The only thing that bothers me is that the blue house is too close. I know this sounds a little crazy, but try the top left and right ledges even thought they're thin. I was able to fit houses up there and it was like having a little neighbourhood at the top. Looks nice too.


----------

